# If ivf worked the first time will it work again the second time.



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, see my signature below for my history. 

we have just gone through ivf with a bfp first time around, things didn't go to plan like they usually don't  & now I'm sat planning out round 2! 

no frosties so the ivf whole procedure again from scratch.

I'm being a bit negative & thinking I was lucky for it to work the first time, so has my luck been used up now?? or will it work a second time?? 

I know I should take the positive from this that it did work but I keep thinking with the luck I usually have it must have been a fluke & I will get a bfn next time!

Any success stories?

Thanks x


----------



## sammyjoe (May 11, 2011)

Ivfmamma, i have some friends that went through similar thing to you with their first IVF. Second IVF she only produced 2 eggs (didn't have any frozen from first cycle) and they had both transferred back in. She is now 16 weeks pregnant! So yes it can work again    Just because you had a BFP the first time, it wont stop you getting a BFP again, keeping everything crossed for your next cycle xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I thought the same and was very reluctant to spend 6k on trying for a sibling, as I really believed we would not be that lucky and that the money could be better spent.

However, you can see from my signature that both fresh cycles have resulted in a BFP, still hoping I go the distance with this one, but only my FET resulted in miscarriage, but my embryos were a low grade.

I wish you all the best, you certainly deserve to get your BFP.

X


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Ivfmamma, you were so reassuring to me the other day, thank you for that.

I just wanted to say that my head says that it all comes down to the quality of the embryo, thickness of the lining etc. Optimal conditions with diet and fitness etc... BUT my heart says that if it worked the first time then the odds are in your favour, your body accepted pregnancy and therefore will again! Have faith my lovely xxx

No science involved in that whatsoever but after getting over our bfn in cycle 1, I went through the whole " Well it's never happened before, why should it work this time?!" thing. I kind of feel like my body doesn't know how to be pregnant or stay pregnant. You have every chance and I'm sure a bit of luck can't hurt xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think the fact you got BFP means an improved chance for cycle 2, no guarantees, but fingers crossed.


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi ivfmamma,

I don't have a success story, but I do know how you feel, I could have written your post myself.

Am hoping to cycle again in the next few weeks but, like you, worry that because we had such a good cyle last time with a BFP could we be so lucky to get it again based on law of averages? Realistically and logically I know that it doesn't work like that but emotionally it feels that way. This is our last cyle as well with OE. If this fails we will definitely be getting DE or adoption advice so that in itself feels like an added pressure.

I can only hope that our bodies have been pregnant before and "remember" what to do.

I really hope things work out for you    

B x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
My story:

1st IVF = BFP (twins) miscarriage at 10.5 weeks
2nd IVF = BFN ( period arrived OTD) tested for all immunes - turns out I have NK cells#
3rd IVF = currently DR but long protocal with all immunes ( Clexane, steroids, intralipids, gestone and aspirin)


My embryos were better second time round

I do think its a game of numbers!

XX


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm only on my first, so have no experience myself, but I have a friend who's IVF worked first time. Her second fresh attempt was a BFN, however resulted in some frozen embryos and the FET gave them their second


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

We have been incredibly blessed and on our first ICSI cycle we got a BFP and have a wonderful 2 year old DS. When we decided to try again last year I struggled to believe we could get a positive on our 2nd cycle but we did and I am 28 weeks pregnant with twins 

Miracles can happen so don't give up hope. Wishing you loads of luck for your second cycle, thinking of you

Pxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the replys ladies. x


----------



## michaelaeloise (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Ivfmamma

So sorry to hear your sad news but got everything crossed that you get a positive outcome from this. We were very blessed for a BFP first round of IVF(turned into ICSI last minute) and we are so blessed with our little one! 

We are now considering our second round for a sibling but it is so hard to get my head around the fact that it might not work. Everyone always says it wont be as bad as we already have our son but i cant imagine it will be any different.

Anyway i dont want to sound ungrateful because we have a lot more than some people, i really hope you get a bfp, good luck xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

IVFMamma

You are having the same thoughts as me....my first round resulted in a bfp but that turned into a chemical pregnancy and now like you I am worried I used my luck up. I hope you get lucky in your next cycle and that your bfp sticks the next time round.

Good luck hun

xxxxx


----------

